

I joined Twitter a few months ago and it changed my thinking about nothing. - halis

When I joined Twitter in the not so distant past, I enjoyed adding programmers and hearing them tweet about the presidential debates and re-tweet every story on HN...&#60;p&#62;But for the most part I find it a rather dumbass distraction from doing what I love: programming!
======
halis
Yolo

